# 5-a-side Football 7pm Monday 16th March @ Ahdaaf, near Al Quoz



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi,

After the success of last monday's football (13 players, highest turnout so far) at our new favourite venue Ahdaaf, we've booked it again for 7pm next monday, the 16th March.

So far confirmed:

Alex
Ross
Tim
Stew
Timmy

(there are others but not confirmed yet)

It will cost 350 for the court. 

All standards, ages, and fitness levels welcome (but think poor/middle-aged/low respectively!)

Sam


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Man this time I have to be DAMNIT in else I will hrow my 300 dhs shoes in dust


----------



## Dubai Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

I will be there + 3


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi, just moved to Dubai, would love to come along tomorrow for a kick around if thats ok
Lee


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Good luck guys.

Is this just a kick about, or are you planning on joining a league/playing against other teams?

How about a proper Expat Forum team? 

Let me know how you get on.

Thanks

_


----------



## anty51 (Mar 7, 2009)

I'll be there too, enjoyed it last week.


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Good luck guys.
> 
> Is this just a kick about, or are you planning on joining a league/playing against other teams?
> 
> ...



we are looking at joining a league

are you looking at sponsoring us?


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Women welcome?? 





nomadic said:


> Hi,
> 
> After the success of last monday's football (13 players, highest turnout so far) at our new favourite venue Ahdaaf, we've booked it again for 7pm next monday, the 16th March.
> 
> ...


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Sea said:


> Women welcome??


sure dont forget the oranges for half time


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Lee and Sea,

You're more than welcome to join. I'm not playing tomorrow, but it looks like a great turn out.

Print out the map if you want to come, it's quite to find the turning onto 18b street. And allow plenty of time to get there for the traffic.

Have a good game

Sam


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rosco said:


> we are looking at joining a league
> 
> are you looking at sponsoring us?



We might be able to consider it. I'll need to have a chat with the boss man, but we could probably run to shirts with logos.

-


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Excellent, 

there is a league which starts at the end of the month which I know a few people were interested in. 

I will ask tonight and try and get some commitment from the players. 

thanks


----------



## alnaka (Mar 16, 2009)

i am looking to maybe come along - do you have any room for an overweight but decent player
















QUOTE=nomadic;116712]Hi,

After the success of last monday's football (13 players, highest turnout so far) at our new favourite venue Ahdaaf, we've booked it again for 7pm next monday, the 16th March.

So far confirmed:

Alex
Ross
Tim
Stew
Timmy

(there are others but not confirmed yet)

It will cost 350 for the court. 

All standards, ages, and fitness levels welcome (but think poor/middle-aged/low respectively!)

Sam[/QUOTE]


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

sure everyone is welcome

plus Jan Molby made a career out of that


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

God Damit, is this some kind of jinx? I make it to almost all the evetns except for this I have no god damn clue why. For some reason i noted 18th march on my calender. CRAP.


----------



## timmychimp (Oct 19, 2008)

For anyone who would like to join a group to organise 5-a-side then I've set one up on facebook. It might be easier to organise meets on there, as we can create events connected to the group and track who will or will not be attending more easily.

If anyone hasn't yet succumbed to facebook, then more power to you. I give you another few months at the most before it's got you.


----------



## stevetaylor20 (Nov 12, 2009)

*You guys still playing?*

..just wondering if you guys are still doing 5 a-side footy,..or if you know off any teams look for a player?

I saw that one site, DuPlay or something, i'm not too sure what to make of that website and if it would be crap when getting there. i'm just looking for a game at the weekend of something.

Thanks!
Steve


----------

